
Vital – minimal CSS (8kb) to resuscitate you from framework hell - brunomiranda
https://engineering.doximity.com/articles/vital-css-framework
======
bodytaing
This framework started development over 4 years ago, I formalized this
framework and open sourced it because I felt the modern world needed something
fresh and simpler.

If anyone has any questions just leave a comment!

